# everytime llvm upgrades, I lose xfce!



## braunne (Feb 18, 2018)

Not sure what's going on, but every time I use pkg to upgrade all packages, and llvm happens to upgrade,  I end up hosing xfce. Any explanation?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2018)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## braunne (Feb 19, 2018)

Actually, in this case, being generic is the way to go. The original point of the question was to to try to figure out the correlation between llvm and a desktop environment!

When I first ran into this problem I was completely puzzled. Then it started happening to 'all' my FreeBSD installations: native and virtual. I suspect video-related reasons.

Needless to say, I am getting tired of this happening repeatedly, I am considering switching to to something else.


----------



## tingo (Feb 19, 2018)

Are you sure that it is Xfce that is getting hosed and not some of Xorg's components?


----------



## forquare (Feb 19, 2018)

Have you been able to rectify the issue on your systems?  What steps have you taken, as that may point to where the issue is.

Not that this is particularly helpful, but I run Xfce on a VirtualBox VM and a ThinkPad and have not seen this issue.  But I'm intrigued incase it does start to happen…


----------



## braunne (Feb 19, 2018)

tingo said:


> Are you sure that it is Xfce that is getting hosed and not some of Xorg's components?


Maybe it's xorg and not xfce. Why would an OS upgraded destroy one of it's installed components?! That is my point. I have not been able to fix  this issue. I did research a couple of  time but it struck me as a waste of time to have to do that in the first place.


----------



## Maxnix (Feb 19, 2018)

How do you start XFCE? Do you use startx? A display manager (i.e. XDM)? Can you post the contents of ~.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log?


----------



## sidetone (Feb 19, 2018)

I bet, it's because of an xorg dependency that relied on devel/llvm40 or devel/llvm50.

Why not just reinstall xorg and xfce? If this happened during a port upgrade, then it is obvious certain ports went missing or the upgrades weren't compatible with not upgraded components/ports after that.

Run, `pkg info | grep <partial portname>` to see if your applications are still there. From here, you should be able to figure it out.

(* Note, tingo responded with a similar answer at about the same time.)


----------



## tingo (Feb 19, 2018)

First: understand that the FreeBSD operating system is just the operating system. The packages are third party programs built for FreeBSD, but they are not part of the operating system itself.
Now, if your problem is related to Xorg, it might be this: some part of Xorg uses llvm for something (I don't know exactly what). However, if you have two different versions of llvm installed at the same time, Xorg will (always? often? sometimes?) crash while starting. You will be able to see that it complains about different versions of llvm in the logs.
So, check if you have more than one version of llvm installed:

```
root@kg-quiet# pkg info llvm*
llvm39-3.9.1_6
llvm40-4.0.1
```
If so, try to remove the oldest one and see if that improves the situation


----------

